# Logitech Z-5500 not detecting optical cable/data !



## nvrmndryo (Jul 23, 2011)

I just bought belkin s/pdif optical cable , My pc is detecting cable but my z-5500's control pod not detecting it ? any suggestion ?
my mobo is MA 785GMT-UD2H .

its working now , but it has bad performance in digital mode , little bit distortion ,,


----------

